# Time off in 2ww



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya,

We are about to have our third attempt at ICSI and as were are paying for this cycle, I want to take the first week of the 2ww off work.  I can use my holiday leave if I need to but I just wondered if anyone had been signed off by their GP instead ?  I wasn't sure if this was something they might agree to ??

Thank you !


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I usually self certify myself for the first week then take the second week off as holidays


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hiya sunflower

i have always got myself signed off for the 2ww - -i know it doesn't make a jot of difference, as once your embryos are in - they are in!  (one consultant i saw said i could go mountain climbing if i wanted!! - i didn't!!)

but to me, by the time EC happens, i am so emotionally & physically exhausted, 2 weeks of doing not a lot is very appealing. 

also, what type of work do you do?  i have to drive 50 mile round trip every day to work and thats 3 hours out of the day as it is!

my gp hasn't hesitated in giving me a 'fit' note with previous cycles, so there must be something in it if he doesn't hesitate.

go with whatever you feel is best - if you want to be off, see your gp.

good luck
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also egt signed off for 2 weeks as well


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I went to my GPs today to ask just this.  She said she  would sign me off for as long as i needed.  She suggested signing me off from Et all the way to 2 weeks after i do the pg test, regardless of the outcome.  Really unsure of what to do, on my last cycles i worked part time.  But i work in a home with adults with learning diff so it can be difficult.  Its a hard decision. x


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi 
I'm a teacher. My school have agred to the first week off but want me to come in the second (i only work 3 days a week anyway). I'm going to see how I feel - i don't want to push my luck with school as they've been really good so far and if we have to do this again i don't want them thinking I'm taking advantage.  One thing i will say though is that when i asked my GP he said he would sing me off no problem.  Good luck whatever decision you make x


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

My GP is happy to sign me off if i feel i need it when the time comes (also a teacher), but she did ask what i would want putting on the form, as she wouldn't lie on it! We agreed gynae procedure should cover it!!! 

    for your tx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

this is my 6th tx (4th fresh) and on all the other (cept fet) i have been signed off work for the whole time. (3 weeks) - this time i was planning on taking2 weeks off as holiday (saved some from last year). 

so was gonna do 2 weeks off from EC. but....... that would mean going back to work in the 2nd week of the 2 week wait.....which on all 5 of my other txs i have started bleeding early....and didnt want that to happen at work....so..... am planning on taking that as sick. 

i wasnt going to as i wanted to change this routine than the last and go to work and be normal. but i cant risk being at work and then it fails.    really really really really hope it doesnt!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh but in answer to your question, yes GP signed me off with no hesitation and put gyne procedure....as its not a lie.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

one thing I was wanting to ask, can you get your Dr to sign you off before the EC day, mine's going to be a Monday and would like to pick up a sick note before I finish work on the Friday


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

DippyHippyChicky  Yes my dr was happy to sign me off for as long as i wanted.  She asked me how i handles all the drugs and if i got side effects, but i said no thats fine.  After that she suggested signing me off from et to 2w after i do the pg test.  So that if it does not work i have time to except it and if it does i get the early scan  done while i am still off.  That would mean i had about a month off sick and not to mention the time i need of for ec.  Such a hard deision, i guess some of it depends on the work you do. x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

coweyes said:


> DippyHippyChicky Yes my dr was happy to sign me off for as long as i wanted. She asked me how i handles all the drugs and if i got side effects, but i said no thats fine. After that she suggested signing me off from et to 2w after i do the pg test. So that if it does not work i have time to except it and if it does i get the early scan done while i am still off. That would mean i had about a month off sick and not to mention the time i need of for ec. Such a hard deision, i guess some of it depends on the work you do. x


thanks for that, will pop and see my gp once I start d'regging at the start of April and have a better idea of when EC is going to be


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Right think i have decided what to do!  I will take a weeks holiday for ec - et, as i can not guarantee when it will all happen.  Theni i will work part time over the 2ww probably 18 hours a week and then i will have2 weeks off after that so that i can get the results and digest what ever happens.  What do you all think?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Hiya Coweyes and Hippy    

I have been struggling with what to do and saw this thread. I am going to get signed off for three weeks. I will work next week but then will be off for EC, ET and the 2ww. Having to have scans everyother day, blood tests, injections and infusions is too much to do plus go to work.

I'm so pleased I'm not the only one that feels they need some time off during tx   

Wishing you all tones of luck      xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Tama, yes we'll all still be stressing in the 2ww but none of us need the pressure of work added to it all as well, so you're doing the right thing by having 3 weeks off. Luckily I have Easter tagged onto the end of my 2 weeks as well, I just need to decide which Dr at my practice is the best one to approach for a sick note. And as for work, well someone else can do all of my work that has 30th April deadlines, it's about time they pulled their finger out and helped me for once.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hippy too right, like you say someone can help you out for a change    I'm sure your GP will do you and sick note - I always think if mine doesn't look like he wants to then I will just cry - men can't stand that    I too have Easter hols from school which start on the 25th March so I am planning on being off from the 7th March to the 25th March and then the hols start - just hoping this time that the 2ww goes the right way! You start on the 5th right? How are you feeling about it all now? xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Tama, good tip for the tears trick for sympathy   Yeah, I start on the 5th, so not long to wait now.


----------



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya,

Thank you for all your replies.  I will make an appointment and see what my GP says.  My ET should be on a Friday (all things going well) so I will rest at the weekend and then think will try and get signed off for the following week.  I only do an office job so think I will go back for my second week as by then I think it will either have worked or it won't ...

It is good to know that everyone faces the same dilemas !

xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Luck Starflower     xx

Hippy hope your GP plays ball    I've just booked an appointment to see my GP for next week, eeekkkk! Hope he is in a good mood    xx


----------



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya,

Saw my GP last night and he had no problem at all with signing me off for the week !  I have got my certificate already and just have to go back if my dates change.  He asked me what I wanted as the reason and we just opted for Gynae procudre in the end.

One less thing to worry about ...

x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Sunflower glad you got signed off hun   I saw my GP yesterday and also got signed off, he was very nice about it and wished me luck   Good luck hun   xx

Hippy have you sorted your time off hun? xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Tama, got nothing sorted yet, will go to my gp once I've been for my baseline scan on the 28th


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck for starting tomorrow hun   x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks Tama, how are you feeling about your impending ec ??


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Me =   .............  Just praying we get a good number of eggs and all goes well I guess. How are you feeling about starting tomorrow? x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I admitted to hubby last night that i was scared about going through it all again, I guess once I get going I'll be fine but there's a little part of me wondering how the hell I'm going to cope if it all goes wrong again


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I can understand that, I've said the same kind of things to my dh. Once you do get started it does feel better but I still feel totally scared out of my mind about the result! Guess we just have try to hang onto the 'hope'!   xx


----------

